# Worldmark BT Alert website



## joajay (Aug 16, 2007)

Worldmark owners can use www.alertie.com to monitoring the bonus time on worldmarktheclub, it will send out email alert or mobile alert whenever there is a bonus time shows up for any selected resorts or area. 
If you are a Bonus time lover like me, you should visit www.alertie.com and set up your own alert. I have 6 BT vacations in this summer and will have more for sure.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 16, 2007)

I would advise staying clear of this website. There is no information on the site to indicate who is behind it, what it does or anything else that might be useful for a potential user. I'm not about to share my e-mail address with an unknown person/entity.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

This user is posting from an account in the geographical area in which the alertie.com website is hosted.  This suggests the poster may well be promoting his own site here, especially since this is the only thing we've ever heard from this source.  If so, and if there is any benefit received by the site owner from your participation on that site, then this would be in violation of TUG's advertising ban.

On the other hand, this may be a free service, from which the site owner receives no benefit.

As alertie.com appears to be a private site not affiliated with Worldmark, about which we know nothing at this point, it would be prudent to exercise caution if you choose to take out an account there.  I would suggest using a different email address than you use with your Worldmark account (a free, throw-away address might be a good idea), and do not provide any information that would permit unauthorized access to your Worldmark account.


----------



## LLW (Aug 17, 2007)

This program also seems to violate the Worldmark site's  Terms of Use (clickable at the bottom of every page of www.worldmarktheclub.com) #5 Link:

"5. PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES

You are specifically prohibited from any use of this Web Site, and you agree not to use or permit others to use this Web Site, for any of the following: 

(a)..........
(h)  use any robot, spider, intelligent agent, meta-searching, other automatic device, or manual process to search, monitor or copy WVO’s Web Site pages or the Content in violation of the Terms or without WVO’s prior written permission, provided that generally available third party Web browsers such as Netscape Navigator® and Microsoft Internet Explorer® may be used without such permission. "


----------



## joajay (Aug 17, 2007)

*Background of WM BT Alert*

A little background of www.alertie.com 
I am a new WM owner with only 6000 credit, other than booking on Bonus Time; I won’t be able to visit as many resorts as I want to.  
So I wrote a program to help me monitoring the bonus time on worldmarktheclub, it will send me email alert and text message to my cell phone whenever there is a bonus time shows up for my selected resorts or area.  
The program works great; save me lots of time and our family takes 6 vacations on bonus time in only 2 months.  
The reason I like to bring it to public is simply because I found lots good information from www.wmowners.com  and benefited from other owners’ postings, so as a return, I would like to share this program with them. I posted a thread at the beginning of Aug and lots people interesting to use it.  In only two weeks, I launched the website, and more than 400 users registered in the first three days and the number is increasing.  From the feedback I received from them, they all enjoy the program.  Although the program is not perfect, but it does saves everyone’s time and will reduce the workload of WM’s online booking system.


----------



## JulieH (Aug 18, 2007)

joajay said:


> A little background of www.alertie.com
> I am a new WM owner with only 6000 credit, other than booking on Bonus Time; I won’t be able to visit as many resorts as I want to.
> So I wrote a program to help me monitoring the bonus time on worldmarktheclub, it will send me email alert and text message to my cell phone whenever there is a bonus time shows up for my selected resorts or area.
> The program works great; save me lots of time and our family takes 6 vacations on bonus time in only 2 months.
> The reason I like to bring it to public is simply because I found lots good information from www.wmowners.com  and benefited from other owners’ postings, so as a return, I would like to share this program with them. I posted a thread at the beginning of Aug and lots people interesting to use it.  In only two weeks, I launched the website, and more than 400 users registered in the first three days and the number is increasing.  From the feedback I received from them, they all enjoy the program.  Although the program is not perfect, but it does saves everyone’s time and will reduce the workload of WM’s online booking system.


 So you're just this generous person, brand new to WorldMark as an owner, and you want us to believe you invented this system that should cause massive competition for you in finding your own bonus time reservations... and that out of the goodness of your heart you want to share this with the general public?


----------



## PerryM (Aug 18, 2007)

*This is great - but...*



joajay said:


> A little background of www.alertie.com
> I am a new WM owner with only 6000 credit, other than booking on Bonus Time; I won’t be able to visit as many resorts as I want to.
> So I wrote a program to help me monitoring the bonus time on worldmarktheclub, it will send me email alert and text message to my cell phone whenever there is a bonus time shows up for my selected resorts or area.
> The program works great; save me lots of time and our family takes 6 vacations on bonus time in only 2 months.
> The reason I like to bring it to public is simply because I found lots good information from www.wmowners.com  and benefited from other owners’ postings, so as a return, I would like to share this program with them. I posted a thread at the beginning of Aug and lots people interesting to use it.  In only two weeks, I launched the website, and more than 400 users registered in the first three days and the number is increasing.  From the feedback I received from them, they all enjoy the program.  Although the program is not perfect, but it does saves everyone’s time and will reduce the workload of WM’s online booking system.



I just signed up and am looking forward to some alerts.

Congratulations - you have added a tool that Wyndham never got around to supplying to the owners.

I don't know if this is legal (WM rules) - but I wish you all the best.

This is the kind of activities that WM owners should be doing instead of trying to sue or trying to take over the world.

I hope more WM owners show this kind of spirit and then to share this with us is fantastic.

*I do have a suggestion - take it private, charge a fee and you will be more appreciated.*

I would have no problems paying a fee for this capability.

All the best,


P.S.
Got my first eMail alert (expected it since BT is available) - great!

Take it private ASAP!  Let me know the charge so I can join.


P.P.S.
Don't assume you will be lauded as a hero in the very sensitive BT arena.


P.P.S.
After reviewing the WM rules I believe you would be smart to stop the service immediately and get a letter from WM as to your ability to do this.  I would hate to see you accidentally "Step in it".  We can wait - I'd be proactive on this matter - get to them before they get to you.

I would thank LLW for the research in this matter, he may save your bacon.

If you can do this, believe me the word will spread.


P.P.P.S.
If it turns out that you can't have a spider do this how about some high school kids?  Hire a few of them to review BT once an hour (they could be on their iPhone) and if a match is made to send alerts to those signed up.  (This is why a fee is mandatory)

I know it's klutzy, but apparently humans are allowed to do things iRobots can't.  Is this discrimination?  (laugh if you want, wait until AI works and a $600 iRobot can ask a lawyer for help)


Good luck,


----------



## TravlGrl (Aug 19, 2007)

PerryM said:


> This is the kind of activities that WM owners should be doing instead of trying to sue or trying to take over the world.


----------



## joajay (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks, Perry, I will follow your suggestions.


----------



## jeff0001 (Oct 30, 2009)

Check out http://www.wmanytime.com
Does the same thing alertie was doing.


----------



## LLW (Oct 30, 2009)

jeff0001 said:


> Check out http://www.wmanytime.com
> Does the same thing alertie was doing.




After Joajay checked with Wyndham as advised by Perry, he had to take his site down. 

Is your site authorized by "WorldMark by Wyndham"? I believe they do monitor the forums.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 30, 2009)

jeff0001 said:


> Check out http://www.wmanytime.com
> Does the same thing alertie was doing.



From the WorldMark web site - terms of use

5.* PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES*

You are specifically prohibited from any use of this Web Site, and you agree not to use or permit others to use this Web Site, for any of the following: 

(h) use any robot, spider, intelligent agent, meta-searching, other automatic device, or manual process to search, monitor or copy WVO’s Web Site pages or the Content in violation of the Terms or without WVO’s prior written permission, provided that generally available third party Web browsers such as Netscape Navigator® and Microsoft Internet Explorer® may be used without such permission.


----------



## LLW (Oct 30, 2009)

cotraveller said:


> From the WorldMark web site - terms of use
> 
> 5.* PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES*
> 
> ...




....as copied in post #4 above.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 30, 2009)

LLW said:


> ....as copied in post #4 above.



An old presentation technique from my aerospace days - 

1)  Tell them what you are going to tell them
2)  Tell them
3)  Tell them what you told them

I see three copies now - the presentation is complete.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe he's just doing manual searches on all resorts continually, lol?


----------



## LLW (Oct 31, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Maybe he's just doing manual searches on all resorts continually, lol?




"Manual process" searches are also prohibited, and "intelligent agents"  Fred, you need to copy it a fourth time  .............guess we have all been in violation......... Honestly, I haven't really been searching for BT lately........


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 31, 2009)

LLW said:


> "Manual process" searches are also prohibited, and "intelligent agents"  Fred, you need to copy it a fourth time  .............guess we have all been in violation......... Honestly, I haven't really been searching for BT lately........



Me neither, I never search for Bonus Time or stand alone days or . . . more than once per day.  Never, ever, ever  . . .


----------



## cruisin (Nov 1, 2009)

LLW said:


> "Manual process" searches are also prohibited, and "intelligent agents"  Fred, you need to copy it a fourth time  .............guess we have all been in violation......... Honestly, I haven't really been searching for BT lately........



What is a "manual Process" search? Is that what it is called when I make my wife do the search over and over because I am away from my computer?


----------



## LLW (Nov 1, 2009)

cruisin said:


> What is a "manual Process" search? Is that what it is called when I make my wife do the search over and over because I am away from my computer?



No, she's not a man.  Looks like when you search it with Netscape or Internet Explorer, or other "generally available third party Web browsers" it's allowed also.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 3, 2009)

cruisin said:


> What is a "manual Process" search? Is that what it is called when I make my wife do the search over and over because I am away from my computer?



It is thrown in to prevent someone from using cheap labor to construct a similar "alert" system, and just have someone update a published database with the results of manual searches.

Essentially the position is that you cannot take our content and exploit it for personal or commercial gain. The content provisions are crux of the terms and conditions.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 12, 2009)

LLW said:


> After Joajay checked with Wyndham as advised by Perry, he had to take his site down.
> 
> Is your site authorized by "WorldMark by Wyndham"? I believe they do monitor the forums.



I guess folks here keep on forgetting the old saying "It is better/easy to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission"

If caught, what could WM done to Joajay? He could have just pretended to be innocent techno "Geek" and agreed to take the site down.


----------



## LLW (Nov 12, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I guess folks here keep on forgetting the old saying "It is better/easy to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission"
> 
> If caught, what could WM done to Joajay? He could have just pretended to be innocent techno "Geek" and agreed to take the site down.



Yea, please don't forget that there was only one member here who gave that advice. The others' were more along the line of "don't do it at all."


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 12, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I guess folks here keep on forgetting the old saying "It is better/easy to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission"
> 
> If caught, what could WM done to Joajay? He could have just pretended to be innocent techno "Geek" and agreed to take the site down.



Plead ignorance?  Ignorance is no excuse is an adage that has been around for a long time.

A more appropriate old saying that folks keep forgetting would be "If you do the crime, you do the time".


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2009)

Refistering for the site asks for nothing more than an email, must be using a common WM member number to check availability

What's the risk to receiving the information 

Giving it is another quagmire


----------



## drguy (Nov 15, 2009)

The site seems to be down.


----------



## Shon_t (Nov 17, 2009)

jeff0001 said:


> Check out http://www.wmanytime.com
> Does the same thing alertie was doing.



Just wondering if anyone here has used this website...and wondering if it works.

I've personally never had a problem finding a last minute reservation, but I thought this might be useful for resort like Pismo or Monterey.


----------

